# crappy day



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ever have one of those days today was mine helper didn't show hot to job late bazooka broke twice 1st cable broke fixed that ended up covered in mud then plunged inside broke couldn't take anymore broke out the banjo and soon realized why I use the bazooka now I get to go finish tomorrow .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

that's every day for me sdr . i could go on , but I don't want to bore .
or whine like a painter. ,,, but I do feel your pain..:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ever have one of those days today was mine helper didn't show hot to job late bazooka broke twice 1st cable broke fixed that ended up covered in mud then plunged inside broke couldn't take anymore broke out the banjo and soon realized why I use the bazooka now I get to go finish tomorrow .


Sounds like you going from a hand finisher to being an auto taper  Its all to come for you Mr Moore


----------

